# Talbot Autosleeper, side door roller.



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi All,

More problems!!. Could anyone tell me if the roller on the side door is serviceable? i have noticed that mine seems to be loose, not running true, have greased the roller and made it smother, but i'm a little concerned that the roller may break, anyone any experience with these ??

Domino :wink:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We spray ours regularly with wd40, not had any problems with it yet. the only problem we had was the first night away in the van, we stayed in Cheddar Gorge, well being a bit nervous we put all the deadlocks on, and the only door that doesn't have one is the sliding door, well we get up in the morning and Tony goes to open the sliding door, and the door wouldn't open from the inside 8O 8O , so we couldn't get out, he ended up hanging out of the side window with me holding his legs, whilst he unlocked & opened the sliding door, well it did slide open with him still hanging out the window and me still holding his legs :lol: :lol: , its mended now though  , sorry it doesn't help with your question, but I couldn't resist   

Anne


----------

